# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  FYI: Perubahan Alamat Redaksi KOI's Magazine

## Koismagazine

Selamat siang,



Kami informasikan, Sehubungan dengan perpindahan alamat kantor Redaksi KOIs Magazine, maka dengan ini kami informasikan alamat kami yang baru sbb:

*
Redaksi KOI's Magazine*
Jl. M. Saidi Raya No.34A
Petukangan Selatan
Jakarta Selatan, 12270
Tel: 021 736 90978/79
Fax: 021 736 2195


Demikian informasi yang kami sampaikan, atas perhatian dan kerjasamanya diucapkan terima kasih.

----------


## 7dm

Om tante admin.. Mau nanya apa msh ada majalah kois edisi 20 sampai 25..?
kalau ada tlg dikabarin ya min..

----------


## Koismagazine

> Om tante admin.. Mau nanya apa msh ada majalah kois edisi 20 sampai 25..?
> kalau ada tlg dikabarin ya min..


Ada Om, bisa langsung contac aku ya

----------


## 7dm

> Ada Om, bisa langsung contac aku ya


Oke bu admin...

----------


## 7dm

Bu admin sudah saya send email ya..

----------


## Mossad

congratulations buat kantor barunya

----------


## owi

wah dijaksel deket nih

----------


## LDJ

proviciat koismag

----------


## 7dm

> Ada Om, bisa langsung contac aku ya


Ada telv yg bs dihub bu..? 
Sy udh kirim email ke bu admin..
tks

----------


## gegen

Sore bu admin,
Kiriman majalah edisi terakhir kpn muncul yah?
Kebtulan saya blm trima?

Trims

----------


## dTp

owh jadi bisa beli majalah yg udh lewat yah edisinya

----------

